# Глаголы движения в славянских языках



## Perkovski1979

Привет всем! В каких славянских языках есть такие разграничения по отношению к глаголам движения, как в русском? Если я не ошибаюсь, ситуация во всех западно- и восточнославянских языках, что касается глаголов движения, такая же, как в русском. Но в южнославянских языках такие дифференциации отсутствуют.
Спасибо заранее!


----------



## ilocas2

> ситуация во всех западно- и восточнославянских языках, что касается глаголов движения, такая же, как в русском



I can't comment about all West and East Slavic languages, but in Slovak verbs of motion are simpler than in Czech.


----------



## Perkovski1979

ilocas2 said:


> I can't comment about all West and East Slavic languages, but in Slovak verbs of motion are simpler than in Czech.


Спасибо за информацию! Если Вам возможно, опишите ситуацию с глаголами движения в чешском и словацком языках.


----------



## 123xyz

Ми се чини дека веќе сами си го одговоривте прашањето, утврдувајќи каква е ситуацијата во сите групи словенски јазици   , но ајде да пишам потврда - во македонскиот дефинитивно нема различни глаголи за движење според тоа дали движењето е еднонасочно или произволно. Нема ни во српскохрватскиот ни во словенечкиот. За бугарскиот сведочите Вие.


----------



## Perkovski1979

По-моему все славянские языки когда-то имели близкую систему глаголов движения, но потом некоторые из них упростили ее существенно (я думаю, это было очень практичным решением - не так хорошо быть обязан передавать информацию, которая очень часто никак не является существенной). Кстати, я напишу подробнее о болгарском языке, где есть только некоторые остатки этой системы:
1. В некоторой степени сохранилось различие в глаголах отивам/ходя (=р. идти/ходить) - Сега отивам на работа. vs. Всеки ден ходя на работа.
2. Способ передвижения не обязан выражаться выбором глагола и глаголы отивам/ходя в общем могут означать движение разным способима. Способ "транспортировки" может эксплицитно выражаться (глаголом или другими средствами) только если говорящий/пишущий считает это существенным: для движения по суше транспортным средством нет специфичного глагола и нужны другие средства; для движения по воздуху или воде есть специфичные глаголы (летя, плавам), но употреблять их не обязательно.


----------



## 123xyz

> 1. В некоторой степени сохранилось различие в глаголах отивам/ходя (=р. идти/ходить) - Сега отивам на работа. vs. Всеки ден ходя на работа.



Во македонскиот, и за двете се користи истиот глагол:
1. Сега одам на работа.
2. Секој ден одам на работа. 



> Способ передвижения не обязан выражаться выбором глагола и глаголы отивам/ходя в общем могут означать движение разным способима. Способ "транспортировки" может эксплицитно выражаться (глаголом или другими средствами) только если говорящий/пишущий считает это существенным: для движения по суше транспортным средством нет специфичного глагола и нужны другие средства; для движения по воздуху или воде есть специфичные глаголы (летя, плавам), но употреблять их не обязательно.



Истото важи и за македонскиот. Затоа кога зборувам на руски правам куп грешки со „идти/ходить/ехать/ездить“ и сите нивни изведенки.


----------



## Perkovski1979

> Во македонскиот, и за двете се користи истиот глагол:
> 1. Сега одам на работа.
> 2. Секој ден одам на работа.


Мне кажется, что в болгарском языке тоже возможно "Всеки ден отивам на работа", но я не уверен, насколько это идиоматично (хотя полностью понятно). Гугл показыкает, что встречается такая фраза, но не очень часто: https://www.google.bg/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=aOSHVd3UHMyz8weV5rUw&gws_rd=ssl#q="Всеки+ден+отивам+на+работа"
Неожиданно для меня "Всеки ден ходя на работа" имеет приблизительно такое число результатов при гуглировании: https://www.google.bg/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=XuWHVYaoMMyz8weV5rUw&gws_rd=ssl#q="Всеки+ден+ходя+на+работа"


----------



## Saimdusan

Потврђујем да је систем глагола кретања (=_движения_) у српском језику сличан бугарском и македонском. Не разликујемо произвољно кретање од једносмерног, само постоји глагол _ићи_ (_ходати_ значи _кретати се корацима/ходом_, а не _ићи и враћати се више пута_).

ићи - кретати се ходајући или неким возилом (to go)
ходати - кретати се корацима/ходом (to walk)
похађати - полазити школу/курс (to attend)
јахати - кретати се у седећем положају на леђима коња (to ride on horseback)

Дакле, трагови старог система су још увек видљиви негде ту у етимологији (на пример, глагол _похађати_ увек означава редовно кретање), али се у садашњем језику дошло до семантичких помака тако да више нема везе са дихотомијом између произвољног и једносмерног кретања, односно кретања возилом/ходом.



123xyz said:


> Во македонскиот, и за двете се користи истиот глагол:
> 1. Сега одам на работа.
> 2. Секој ден одам на работа.



На српском: _сваког дана идем на посао_; _сваки дан идем на посао_; _свакодневно идем на посао_. Могао би и неко да _хода_ на посао, али се ту наглашава начин кретања (тј. корацима, пешке) а не циљ (односно _посао_).


----------



## ilocas2

> Спасибо за информацию! Если Вам возможно, опишите ситуацию с глаголами движения в чешском и словацком языках.



I think that only native Czech-Slovak speakers or linguists could give a detailed reply about it.


----------



## ahvalj

Perkovski1979 said:


> По-моему все славянские языки когда-то имели близкую систему глаголов движения, но потом некоторые из них упростили ее существенно


Эта система почти наверняка унаследована от балто-славянского состояния, поскольку такие же пары бесприставочных глаголов с теми же самыми значениями имеются и в литовском, например: _вести/водить — vesti/vedžioti, нести/носить — nešti/nešioti, бежать/бегать — bėgti/bėgioti, плыть/плавать — plaukti/plaukioti_. _Мустейкис К · 1972 · Сопоставительная морфология русского и литовского языков: _133–134 указывает, что «[в] литовском языке, кроме 17 соответствующих аналогичных пар глаголов имеются ещё две пары. Парными являются глаголы _bristi — braidžioti_. Их соответствия _брести — бродить_ в современном русском языке разошлись по значению […] Парными в литовском языке являются глаголы _slinkti — slankioti._ Соответствия русского языка _двигаться — слоняться_ в пару, конечно, не входят».

Литовские глаголы разнонаправленного движения образуются гораздо единообразнее славянских и по модели, образующей в славянском вторичные производные (так, _vedžioti _соответствует старославянскому -_важдати_, а _nešioti — -нашати,_ но без чередования гласных: то есть, развитие шло по типу _vesti —> vadyti —> vadžioti —> vedžioti _[оба промежуточных глагола также существуют]), а потому эта система там не может считаться возникшей под северославянским влиянием.

Такие же глаголы имеются и в латышском (_вести/водить = vest/vadīt_), но я не знаю, сколько там подобных пар.



Perkovski1979 said:


> (я думаю, это было очень практичным решением - не так хорошо быть обязан передавать информацию, которая очень часто никак не является существенной).


Я не приветствую упрощения системы: чем богаче оттенки и прозрачнее способы их выражения, тем лучше для языка. Славянский глагол вообще слишком плохо упорядочен: многие оттенки выражаются только контекстно или существуют у небольшого числа слов.


----------

